# newbie question



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have had my barista express for a few months paired with the smart grinder pro. Generally I like my setup and can achieve some pretty decent results with it. what I wondered is there any additional extras I should get that would help me to improve my espresso. i.e a distribution tool or calibrated tamper, or do they not make much difference?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I would definitely get a mini whisk or similar to distribute the grounds properly. Also a 53mm tamper would be a good upgrade option if just using the stock tamper.


----------

